# What to do next!!!



## chamb7914 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback on my last question...i have accepted the job offer and am due to fly to Abu Dhabi on the 5 September.

What advice would everyone have to enable me better prepare before i come???

I have started the ball rolling rewgarding an international bank account with LLoydstsb are they reliable/any good

do i need a certain amount of cash when i arrive??

any other details i need to consider??

regards

Graham


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll be arriving during Ramadan so expect everything to take much longer.

Lloyds TSB are OK for offshore accounts. 

You will need some cash to start with, but an ATM card from your UK account should work until you have set up a lcoal account. (Tell the UK bank where you'll be.)

Presumably accommodation and transport is sorted?


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Graham, welcome to the club
For AD...you will leave in most difficult period in Islamic countries so try to be patient in first month
yes u need cash to live with till you have your bank account which will take 1 week


----------

